# AGM advertising missing?



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Just a thought, but why with the comittee nominations coming up in a couple of weeks and the full vote/AGM at the end of the month - why is there no mention of these upcoming events in the TTOC 'Stickies' or 'Global Announcements' sections above?

Surely something like this needs its own headed announcement rather than being tacked onto the end of something else?
Something like *'TTOC Committee nominations & election - 14-30th June']* (or whenever). And a brief description and link to the TTOC site page.

Just advertising now that there's something happening within the month that's important for members to vote on, giving them advance notice and ensuring as many members are aware of, and vote in, the election is surely worthwhile announcing (if only briefly at the moment)

Or is it in another stickie that I've missed (like it was tacked onto the end of the EvenTT13 email)


----------

